# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Boanerges, Big Gunns, Ozzy and some of his snakes DUW

## Boanerges

Went to the Hamburg show today (my first show ever) and hung out with Neil and Ozzy. Ozzy being the super cool dude he is gave me a great deal on a big beautiful 2010 pied female!! Neil being the cool dude he is also went out of his way to get me some good deals on things I needed while I was there too!! I did not really like being around all the people there (I was told the show was actually not as crowded as it is in the summer) but I did really have a great time hanging with Neil and Ozzy!! Thanks guys  :Good Job:  

My new 2010 female pied from Oz



Pics from Ozzy's table. Sorry for the crappy pics, I was not even going to post them since they came out so bad but I thought some people might like to see them any ways.





My big girl is on the very left in this pic














Me, Ozzy and BG

----------

_Bill Buchman_ (12-04-2010),_don15681_ (12-05-2010),JLC (12-04-2010),_Louis Kirkland_ (12-04-2010),OzzyBoids (12-05-2010),PitOnTheProwl (12-04-2010),rabernet (12-05-2010),_scutechute_ (12-04-2010),_shaunwithbite_ (12-05-2010),_shorty54_ (12-05-2010),_steveboos_ (12-05-2010),_zina10_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## jjsnakedude

Wow it looks like you had fun!

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-04-2010)

----------


## dembonez

do you acutely have that tatt on your head?

----------


## Boanerges

> Wow it looks like you had fun!


I did, thanks  :Good Job: 



> do you acutely have that tatt on your head?


Yes  :Salute: 

There is another tattoo on the side of my head also.

----------


## dr del

Gorgeous pied,  :Very Happy: 

Diggin the shirt too.  :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown: 


dr del

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-04-2010)

----------


## Tempestas

Cracking snakes and good to see BG's cap  :Very Happy:

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-04-2010)

----------


## dembonez

damn dude!! you must have balls(Pythons that is  :Wink: ) to get that tattoo how much did it hurt?

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-04-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

> Gorgeous pied, 
> Diggin the shirt too.   
> dr del


 Thanks Derek!!



> Cracking snakes and good to see BG's cap


 Thank you!!



> damn dude!! you must have balls(Pythons that is ) to get that tattoo how much did it hurt?


Thanks  :Good Job:  It hurt bad enough to not be done all in one sitting - lol. It was done in 3 sittings at 3 hours a sitting.

----------


## dembonez

> Thanks Derek!!
> 
>  Thank you!!
> 
> Thanks  It hurt bad enough to not be done all in one sitting - lol. It was done in 3 sittings at 3 hours a sitting.


okay well i would like to give you the internet award.....because the only other person that can endure so much pain is chuck norris :ROFL:

----------


## Louis Kirkland

> My new 2010 female pied from Oz


Thanks for the pics Jeff!  Ozzy produces some sweet stuff.  Got several of his animals around here.

Congrats on the gorgeous Pied girl!  I love the low whites.   :Good Job:

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-04-2010),OzzyBoids (12-05-2010)

----------


## jjmitchell

nice,looks awesome.... Never seem to catch the famous or infamous Big Gunns from the front.....
PS (since some one brought it up)
love the tat.....

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-04-2010)

----------


## TessadasExotics

Nice pick up for sure! One of these days we are going to make it to a Hamburg show.

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-04-2010)

----------


## Big Gunns

Big Gunns has one question for yah? Who the heck is this "Neil" guy? :Very Happy:

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## monk90222

Jeff-
That pied is HOT. But...What happened to the beard? That was bad a$$!

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## JLC

Looking GREAT, Jeff!! And that pied is about the prettiest low-white I've ever seen!  She's gorgeous! Neil...er, 'scuse me...BG...nice cap!  If I sent you a BP.net cap, would you wear it for pics?  :Very Happy:

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## PolishPython

Now Im mad I didn't go to Hamburg , I would have liked to meet some of the guys on here ... I went to the Flyers game instead .. Def should have sold my tickets and went to the show !!!!

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

Looks like a awesome time!!  :Very Happy: 
That pied is hotttt !

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## shorty54

Thanks for sharing! Nice pics....I just enjoy seeing all these different morphs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## rabernet

> nice,looks awesome.... Never seem to catch the famous or infamous Big Gunns from the front.....
> PS (since some one brought it up)
> love the tat.....


Shhhhhh....I've got a covert picture of BG from the front that someone sent me!  :Wink:

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## Lolo76

That's a sweet looking pied, and what a handsome group of guys! Nice hat, BG... LOL.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## waltah!

That's a sweet pied, dude! Glad you had a good time at your first show.  :Good Job:

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## MarkS

Very nice looking pied, and a girl to boot.  Nice pickup.  I love those superstripes and that superpastel red axanthic too, ozzy has some really great snakes.  Nice pic of the three of you, sounds like you had a good time.  I've heard that BG is so far out ahead of the rest of the pack, that the back of his head is all most people get a chance to see anyway.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :cough, cough:

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## don15681

> Me, Ozzy and BG


WOW! went to the hamburg show, and in this photo, my daughter and I was standing right behind BG, talked to BG and didn't even know it. Jeff I was going to introduce myself to you, but you all were talking, didn't want to interrupt, I turned around and you all were gone from the show.  I did meet a bp.net member, shawn from the vipershouse. far drive from the Pittsburgh area, but had a good time, don

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## Big Gunns

> Jeff-
> That pied is HOT. But...What happened to the beard? That was bad a$$!


BG has to do a double take the first time he saw him yesterday because the beard was gone.




> Looking GREAT, Jeff!! And that pied is about the prettiest low-white I've ever seen!  She's gorgeous! Neil...er, 'scuse me...BG...nice cap!  If I sent you a BP.net cap, would you wear it for pics?


Big Gunns gets paid big $$$$$$$ for endorsing anything. How deep are your pockets? :ROFL: 




> Now Im mad I didn't go to Hamburg , I would have liked to meet some of the guys on here ... I went to the Flyers game instead .. Def should have sold my tickets and went to the show !!!!


It could have been the greatest day of you life. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  At least the Flyers won. :Good Job: 




> Shhhhhh....I've got a covert picture of BG from the front that someone sent me!


Yeah...he tried to take 100000 of these "covert" pics before finally getting one sad one. :Very Happy:  Don't worry though...... BG is much better looking in person. At least that's what his 10000 mirrors tell him 10000 times a day. :ROFL: 




> That's a sweet looking pied, and what a handsome group of guys! Nice hat, BG... LOL.


BG got that hat in Vegas(gets one wherever he goes). Now you should see all the BG pics he took there with all his fans. :Very Happy: 




> Very nice looking pied, and a girl to boot.  Nice pickup.  I love those superstripes and that superpastel red axanthic too, ozzy has some really great snakes.  Nice pic of the three of you, sounds like you had a good time.  I've *heard* that BG is so far out ahead of the rest of the pack, that the back of his head is all most people get a chance to see anyway.   :cough, cough:


You "heard" correctly. :Very Happy: 




> WOW! went to the hamburg show, and in this photo, my daughter and I was standing right behind BG, talked to BG and didn't even know it. Jeff I was going to introduce myself to you, but you all were talking, didn't want to interrupt, I turned around and you all were gone from the show.  I did meet a bp.net member, shawn from the vipershouse. far drive from the Pittsburgh area, but had a good time, don


How does it feel that you actually were so close to greatness and almost never knew it? :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Just think...now you can tell your grandkids about this day. :ROFL: 

It is funny though. It happens all the time. People talk to Big Gunns all the time and still never realize it's him.

There has been many times that BG has overheard someone try and whisper to the person they're with "there he is...that's Big Gunns". Yet they're too scared to introduce themself...well that or they're not too impressed. :ROFL:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That pied is just hot dude!  Thanks for sharing the pics too!

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## OzzyBoids

Thanks Bro, it was nice meeting you and your family.  Being around some normal people helped me endure 8 hours with you know who! :Rolleyes2: 

I had a good time... 

Thanks,
Oz

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## OzzyBoids

[QUOTE=Louis Kirkland;1469401]Thanks for the pics Jeff!  Ozzy produces some sweet stuff.  Got several of his animals around here.

Thanks Louis... it always been a pleasure doing business with you over the years.  Keep cranking out all that nice stuff...

Oz

----------


## Big Gunns

> Thanks Bro, it was nice meeting you and your family.  Being around some normal people helped me endure 8 hours with you know who!
> 
> I had a good time... 
> 
> Thanks,
> Oz


Yeah, Big Gunns was starting to feel really sorry for yah buddy. It really did seem to be getting to you after being asked for the 1000th time to take the picture of Big Gunns with his fans. At least you got in this one. :Very Happy:  :Good Job:  The screaming women were pretty loud also. BG did notice that you kept some undergarment souvenirs though, so it wasn't all for nothing. :ROFL:

----------


## jben

Great pick up, man I can't believe I missed you guys. I got there just after 2pm. Great show, lots of BP's and other great herps.

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## Big Gunns

> Great pick up, man I can't believe I missed you guys. I got there just after 2pm. Great show, lots of BP's and other great herps.



Boanerges was long gone by then, but it is hard to believe that you missed all the extra security and screaming fans(one old lady) around Big Gunns. :Very Happy:

----------


## Boanerges

> Big Gunns has one question for yah? Who the heck is this "Neil" guy?


Super cool dude too and he is the one who does not talk in 3rd person - lol  :Very Happy:  



> Jeff-
> That pied is HOT. But...What happened to the beard? That was bad a$$!


Thanks Charlie!! I messed the beard up when I was shaping and trimming it up so I just cut it off  :Sad:  Have to start all over now... 



> Looking GREAT, Jeff!! And that pied is about the prettiest low-white I've ever seen!  She's gorgeous! Neil...er, 'scuse me...BG...nice cap!  If I sent you a BP.net cap, would you wear it for pics?


Thanks Judy!! Oz had some beautiful sankes there to choose from!! 



> Now Im mad I didn't go to Hamburg , I would have liked to meet some of the guys on here ... I went to the Flyers game instead .. Def should have sold my tickets and went to the show !!!!


Well at least you got to go to the flyers game  :Good Job:  



> Looks like a awesome time!! 
> That pied is hotttt !


Thank you Laura!! 



> Thanks for sharing! Nice pics....I just enjoy seeing all these different morphs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!! 



> Shhhhhh....I've got a covert picture of BG from the front that someone sent me!


Nice  :Very Happy:  



> That's a sweet looking pied, and what a handsome group of guys! Nice hat, BG... LOL.


Thanks!!  



> That's a sweet pied, dude! Glad you had a good time at your first show.


Thanks Walt!! 



> Very nice looking pied, and a girl to boot.  Nice pickup.  I love those superstripes and that superpastel red axanthic too, ozzy has some really great snakes.  Nice pic of the three of you, sounds like you had a good time.  I've heard that BG is so far out ahead of the rest of the pack, that the back of his head is all most people get a chance to see anyway.   :cough, cough:


Thanks Mark!! I am very happy with the pied!! Not only a feamle but has a bit of size to her too  :Good Job:  I LOVED those super stripes Oz had!! I wanted one bad but did not have nearly enough money on me. 



> WOW! went to the hamburg show, and in this photo, my daughter and I was standing right behind BG, talked to BG and didn't even know it. Jeff I was going to introduce myself to you, but you all were talking, didn't want to interrupt, I turned around and you all were gone from the show.  I did meet a bp.net member, shawn from the vipershouse. far drive from the Pittsburgh area, but had a good time, don


Were you talking to Oz about an Enchi? I think I heard him ask you what you were planning to breed it to if I remember correctly? I thought I seen Shawn there but he disappeared before I could get to him and I did not see him again.  



> That pied is just hot dude!  Thanks for sharing the pics too!


Thank you!! 



> Thanks Bro, it was nice meeting you and your family.  Being around some normal people helped me endure 8 hours with you know who!
> 
> I had a good time... 
> 
> Thanks,
> Oz


Thanks Oz!! Your are definitely a cool dude and have some beautiful animals!! Thanks for the gorgeous pied and letting me and the fam hang with you yesterdayII I look forward to getting a ton of more animals from you in the future  :Salute:  



> Great pick up, man I can't believe I missed you guys. I got there just after 2pm. Great show, lots of BP's and other great herps.


Thanks!! We got there early. First thing in the morning so we probably just missed ya  :Sad:

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

ahhhh  :Surprised:  neck tattoo makes me cringe. which one hurt more? head or neck/*throat* lol... is it worse than other areas???

that gives me the willies... i have a phobia of needles anyway AND of stuff like that on the throat... i have a tattoo on my side though lol.  

 :Weirdface:

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## zina10

OH...there is my girl  :Sad:  

LOL, I've been wanting one of those girls something BAD. I keep going back and forth in my mind about her. Its the Super Stripe. She is calling my name. So is my bank account, with a different tone of voice ! LOL

I'm in love with that snake, just drop dead gorgeous beautiful. Would go so well with my Pastel Yellowbelly male, too !

Beautiful snakes, all of them. 

And BIG CONGRATULATIONS to those gorgeous pick-ups !!! Sweet pied, really pretty !

Guess I need to go to a show one of these days  :Wink:

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## saber2th

Great picts., thanks for sharing! And very nice pick up, for sure! How often is the  Hamburg show?


Dave

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## Big Gunns

> OH...there is my girl  
> 
> LOL, I've been wanting one of those girls something BAD. I keep going back and forth in my mind about her. Its the Super Stripe. She is calling my name. So is my bank account, with a different tone of voice ! LOL
> 
> I'm in love with that snake, just drop dead gorgeous beautiful. Would go so well with my Pastel Yellowbelly male, too !
> 
> Beautiful snakes, all of them. 
> 
> And BIG CONGRATULATIONS to those gorgeous pick-ups !!! Sweet pied, really pretty !
> ...



Yes you do..... sometimes it's the only way to finally "get" Big Gunns. :Very Happy:  Hopefully you'll make one that BG is making a paid appearance at soon. :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jben

> Great picts., thanks for sharing! And very nice pick up, for sure! How often is the  Hamburg show?
> 
> 
> Dave


Every other month
http://hamburgreptileshow.com/

----------

_saber2th_ (12-07-2010)

----------


## wax32

Nice pied! Thanks for sharing the pics... I've been looking at Ozzy's Red Axanthics on his site for a while now... trying to figure out a way to get one

Looks like you guys had fun, I wish Hamburg wasn't so far away, it always seems to be a nice show.

----------

_Boanerges_ (12-05-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

> ahhhh  neck tattoo makes me cringe. which one hurt more? head or neck/*throat* lol... is it worse than other areas???
> 
> that gives me the willies... i have a phobia of needles anyway AND of stuff like that on the throat... i have a tattoo on my side though lol.


My wife likes to tell the story of me smiling the whole time I got my throat tattoo'd but I have a descent pain tolerance and possibly a weird way of dealing with it  :Confused:  They both hurt but the head tat hurt the most I would say simply because of how much time was involved with dealing with the pain. I think most people could handle the pain of either though, they just don't give themselves enough credit  :Good Job:  



> OH...there is my girl  
> 
> LOL, I've been wanting one of those girls something BAD. I keep going back and forth in my mind about her. Its the Super Stripe. She is calling my name. So is my bank account, with a different tone of voice ! LOL
> 
> I'm in love with that snake, just drop dead gorgeous beautiful. Would go so well with my Pastel Yellowbelly male, too !
> 
> Beautiful snakes, all of them. 
> 
> And BIG CONGRATULATIONS to those gorgeous pick-ups !!! Sweet pied, really pretty !
> ...


Thanks!! Yeah my bank account is fighting me on the super stripes too but thay are so hot!!!!! 




> Great picts., thanks for sharing! And very nice pick up, for sure! How often is the  Hamburg show?
> 
> 
> Dave


Thank you!! Show dates are: 
February 26, 2011
April 30, 2011
June 11, 2011
August 6, 2011
October 15, 2011
December 3, 2011




> Yes you do..... sometimes it's the only way to finally "get" Big Gunns. Hopefully you'll make one that BG is making a paid appearance at soon.


Pick a meeting spot for us so I can get my snake. You can tell everyone where it is, charge your admission, spend time with your fans and I can get my snake  :Wink:   :Good Job:

----------


## zina10

Hm.

I would pay to put him up against the wall and use a paintball gun ...

Or at least some pies or something, LOL

I bet that would catch on REAL well and you'd have the funds for that super stripe in no time ! But get the male, because that female has my name on it (I wish, lol)

----------

MarkS (12-05-2010)

----------


## rabernet

> Yeah...he tried to take 100000 of these "covert" pics before finally getting one sad one. Don't worry though...... BG is much better looking in person. At least that's what his 10000 mirrors tell him 10000 times a day.


Oh - this wasn't taken yesterday.  :Wink:

----------


## Boanerges

> Hm.
> 
> I would pay to put him up against the wall and use a paintball gun ...
> 
> Or at least some pies or something, LOL
> 
> I bet that would catch on REAL well and you'd have the funds for that super stripe in no time ! But get the male, because that female has my name on it (I wish, lol)


LOL - and okay I would take the male if I could  :Very Happy:  I would be super happy with either!! I am pretty sure I will just have to keep dreaming about the super stripes for awhile though  :Smile:  



> Oh - this wasn't taken yesterday.


We personally only took one pic yesterday of us all and that is the one I posted. I do recall a pic of Neil from the side though looking at bearded drgons someone took awhile back.

----------


## don15681

> Were you talking to Oz about an Enchi? I think I heard him ask you what you were planning to breed it to if I remember correctly? I thought I seen Shawn there but he disappeared before I could get to him and I did not see him again.


yes, I was asking him about enchis, there were a few at the show, but I wanted one that stood out. I was at his table many times, he has some really nice ball pythons that I haven't seen in person before, like some of the orange dream combos. Ozzy also a great person to talk to. I saw your pied female, nice pickup, don

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> My wife likes to tell the story of me smiling the whole time I got my throat tattoo'd but I have a descent pain tolerance and possibly a weird way of dealing with it  They both hurt but the head tat hurt the most I would say simply because of how much time was involved with dealing with the pain. I think most people could handle the pain of either though, they just don't give themselves enough credit


dang... thats pretty BA... all of it.. haha

 My side/rib area (first tattoo) took like 2 hours, i was exhausted after... I kept the pain in though  :Good Job:  

I dont think I would have liked the idea of going another hour, when he finished I about had enough lol. unfortunately a lot of it needs re inked  :Please: 

I want more tattoos but I have no money being a full time student :/

----------


## Big Gunns

> Pick a meeting spot for us so I can get my snake. You can tell everyone where it is, charge your admission, spend time with your fans and I can get my snake


You mean your "snake" that you're not allowed to sell this time??? You "flipper". :ROFL: 




> Hm.
> 
> I would pay to put him up against the wall and use a paintball gun ...
> 
> Or at least some pies or something, LOL
> 
> I bet that would catch on REAL well and you'd have the funds for that super stripe in no time ! But get the male, because that female has my name on it (I wish, lol)


This has been tried, but Big Gunns is just too quick to hit. However, BG does believe it could raise enough money to feed all the hungry in the world. :Very Happy: 




> Oh - this wasn't taken yesterday.



BG knows that. BG knows exactly when it was taken. :Wink:

----------


## Boanerges

> Nice pied! Thanks for sharing the pics... I've been looking at Ozzy's Red Axanthics on his site for a while now... trying to figure out a way to get one
> 
> Looks like you guys had fun, I wish Hamburg wasn't so far away, it always seems to be a nice show.


Thanks!! Oz has some amazing animals  :Bowdown: 



> yes, I was asking him about enchis, there were a few at the show, but I wanted one that stood out. I was at his table many times, he has some really nice ball pythons that I haven't seen in person before, like some of the orange dream combos. Ozzy also a great person to talk to. I saw your pied female, nice pickup, don


I rember who you guys are then  :Very Happy:  Sorry we didn't get to chat for a minute though  :Sad:  Did you happen to get anything at the show? 



> dang... thats pretty BA... all of it.. haha
> 
>  My side/rib area (first tattoo) took like 2 hours, i was exhausted after... I kept the pain in though  
> 
> I dont think I would have liked the idea of going another hour, when he finished I about had enough lol. unfortunately a lot of it needs re inked 
> 
> I want more tattoos but I have no money being a full time student :/


Thanks, I heard the rib tat's hurt a good deal but I don't have any there yet. Full time student is good. Means when you are done you should get a good paying job to get even more snakes and tats  :Good Job:

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (12-06-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

> You mean your "snake" that you're not allowed to sell this time??? You "flipper".


I had the other one from a baby all the way up to 900 grams!! This one will be staying with me though because I wish I did not sell the other. You better stop messing with me too before I post our full pic and not the cropped one  :Razz:

----------


## JasonG

I cannot believe I had a table right next to the man, the myth, the legend himself, MrBig Guns and didn't even realize it.

LOL

Yesterdays show was a little slow, but I had a good time chatting with everyone!

----------


## mako

Most of my collection is from Ozzy, his animals are awesome and he is a pleasure to do buisness with.

----------


## smd58

Love pieds, Shows are allways great, you get to see such neat things. And meet othere breeds.

----------


## don15681

> I rember who you guys are then  Sorry we didn't get to chat for a minute though  Did you happen to get anything at the show?


I got a male high contrast albino from colin weaver, needed another bloodline, also a female g stripe and a male het g stripe from brad mcCarthy, not sure if I will even use the het, but he threw it in for free.

----------


## Boanerges

> I cannot believe I had a table right next to the man, the myth, the legend himself, MrBig Guns and didn't even realize it.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yesterdays show was a little slow, but I had a good time chatting with everyone!


I didn't know who a lot of people were. I would have said hello and introduced myself if I know who you were. That happens to BG a lot with people even talking to him and not knowing who he is. 



> Most of my collection is from Ozzy, his animals are awesome and he is a pleasure to do buisness with.


Oz is great and so are his animals!! I am sure the ones you got from him are beauties!! 



> Love pieds, Shows are allways great, you get to see such neat things. And meet othere breeds.


 I love the pieds too  :Very Happy:   :Good Job: 



> I got a male high contrast albino from colin weaver, needed another bloodline, also a female g stripe and a male het g stripe from brad mcCarthy, not sure if I will even use the het, but he threw it in for free.


You picked up some good stuff then!! I would like to pick up a female genetic stripe myself some time soon too!!

----------


## Big Gunns

> I had the other one from a baby all the way up to 900 grams!! This one will be staying with me though because I wish I did not sell the other. You better stop messing with me too before I post our full pic and not the cropped one


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> I cannot believe I had a table right next to the man, the myth, the legend himself, MrBig Guns and didn't even realize it.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yesterdays show was a little slow, but I had a good time chatting with everyone!


You would think you would have picked up on it after the 10th stray undergarment hit your table. :Very Happy:  Sorry about the stray boxers, they were aimed at Oz. :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Boanerges

> You would think you would have picked up on it after the 10th stray undergarment hit your table. Sorry about the stray boxers, they were aimed at Oz.


Lol - Poor Oz taken the brunt of your jokes  :Very Happy:

----------


## PolishPython

> Well at least you got to go to the flyers game


I have season Tickets I'm at every game ..I should have sold the tickets.. If I would have known you guys were going its nice to put a name with a face. Next show maybe !!

----------


## Boanerges

> I have season Tickets I'm at every game ..I should have sold the tickets.. If I would have known you guys were going its nice to put a name with a face. Next show maybe !!


Season tickets!! Even nicer!!! There will be more shows to hang at though  :Good Job:  Maybe the next one  :Very Happy:

----------


## JasonG

> You would think you would have picked up on it after the 10th stray undergarment hit your table. Sorry about the stray boxers, they were aimed at Oz.


What can I say, I was in such a daze from your mere presence I surely wasn't thinking clearly.

----------


## MarkS

> Hm.
> 
> I would pay to put him up against the wall and use a paintball gun ...
> 
> Or at least some pies or something, LOL
> 
> I bet that would catch on REAL well and you'd have the funds for that super stripe in no time ! But get the male, because that female has my name on it (I wish, lol)


I would pay an admission fee just to see that.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

> What can I say, I was in such a daze from your mere presence I surely wasn't thinking clearly.



Common problem. How's your sleep been the past couple of days....any nightmares yet about how your life will never be the same? :Very Happy: 



> I would pay an admission fee just to see that.


People will pay anything just for a chance to see Big Gunns. :Very Happy:

----------

